# صناعة بودرة الصراصير



## محمد الكيميائي (6 مايو 2010)

*صناعة بودرة الصراصير *
*crawling **insects **killer*
*اقوى الخلطات للصراصير لن تجد اي صرصور في البيت نهائياً خلال 3 ايام وهي خلطة عجيبة جداً وسهلة جداً يستطيع كل شخص عملها .
حمض البوريك 50 %
شراب الحليب المحلى نسلة 50 %
يخلط مع بعض جيداً حتى يصبح مثل العجين واذا كان رخو اضف حمض البوريك مع التحريك جيداً حتى يصبح عجينة متماسكة *
:20:


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (6 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو أنس الفلسطيني (6 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## moon_semon (8 مايو 2010)

منين اجيب حمض البوريك وبكام تقريبا والنسب الموضوعه هنا غير محددة يعني ايه 50% أرجو الافادة جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (8 مايو 2010)

يا استاذ moon_semon
50 % تعني نصف الكمية المراد تحضيرها !!!!! صح؟


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (8 مايو 2010)

هل الحليب بودرة


----------



## farouq dabag (9 مايو 2010)

اشكرك على هذه المعلومة


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (10 مايو 2010)

الاستاذ / حبيشى بنى سويف
من الممكن ان يكون الحليب بودرة ولكن يحضر منه محلول كثيف


----------



## عبد الرزاق أحمد (11 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد ان اعرف طريقة صنع مبيد الحشرات الزاحفة علي شكل بخاخ


----------



## عبد الرزاق أحمد (13 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم اريد ان اعرف طريقة صنع مبيد الحشرات الزاحفة علي شكل بخاخ*​


----------



## MOHAMMEDWAGDY (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا لاصراصير بعد اليوم


----------



## 83moris (10 سبتمبر 2012)

الخلطة دي مجربة؟
اين يباع حمض البوريك وسعرة كام؟


----------



## SEIF OMAR (17 نوفمبر 2012)

LW sm7t ana gbt shrka rshtly elbet wa 2aloly mashlsh adwat elmtbkh men elmtbkh wa b3den aghslha wa bs wa b3d elrsh mbashrtn sbt elbet asbo3 wa rg3t l2et elbotagaz bta3y howa mtly blon el2swd wa lw gh 3leh ay mwad kimawia lono bighiar elmhm l2eto mb23 men elrsh ana 3aiz a3rf kda elrshda mesh s7y wa minf3sh astkhdm el7lal tany , thanksf


----------



## 83moris (17 نوفمبر 2012)

لقيت حمض البوريك موجود عند بتوع المنظفات ب 18 جنية الكيلو


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأخ SEIF OMAR*​





جديد 
ارجو ان تكون كتابتكم باللغة العربية ايها العرب وكفاكم هذا الأسلوب في الكتابة لا هو عربي و لا هو انجليزي من انتم ؟؟؟؟​
​


----------



## محمد حسن مستورد (22 نوفمبر 2012)

انا ايضا ابحث عن طريقة صنع المبيدات ايروسول. برجاء تبادل المعلومات للافادة


----------



## hawk1282 (13 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## tatiprint (13 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وصفة سهلة وموادها متوفرة


----------



## ابواحمدومريم (16 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## emhm33 (15 أبريل 2013)

حمض البوريك موجود في مصر عند محلات الكيماويات في العتبة ... وسعره 18 جنيه للكيلو


----------



## emhm33 (17 أبريل 2013)

والله لو نجحت تبقى رائعة


----------



## wael_QWE (20 يونيو 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## yaser01220 (21 يونيو 2016)

لا اله الا الله ولانعبد الا اياه مخلصين له الدين ولو كرة الكافرون


----------

